# Cannondale SuperSix Fork



## bikeknots (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Recently purchased a 2009 Supersix Hi Mod Cannondale 54cm frame. It needs however a fork and headset. In Australia, the fork and headset will cost me more than the frame did. I will be in the USA in San Diego from the 13th April for about a week. If anyone knows of a low cost option for acquiring a new fork and headset whilst I am there, I would appreciate their input.

Thanks


----------



## kronis (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, i am facing the same issue. hope there's some help we can get in here. Thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Most dealers don't have them instock ( special order ) your best option is Ebay.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

consider a third party fork? might be better anyway. I dont have experience with the fork in question.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is an idea Knots. Go to the Southern Ca. section of the forum and ask for some help. Maybe some can give you some names or numbers to shops in the area that might have what your looking for. Or some nice person, I would do it for you, if I lived there, would call a local shop for you and then post back to you their findings. If you must have the Cdale fork call the shop, give them your credit card no. and have them order it so it will be there waiting for you. Or go to PBK and order a fork.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is one on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Supe...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item414e11c1a6


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Zamboni has the right idea on this one. Ebay is the cheapest place you're going to find that fork. I believe the MSRP is $350-$400. Damaged the drop out of my 2008 Super Six. Bought a System Six fork on Ebay and had it painted to match the Pearl White. I paid about $150 for mine but I've seen it go cheaper than that. I haven't seen an aftermarket fork with a tapered steerer yet.

CHL


----------



## trakracing (Jan 19, 2010)

*Super Six Fork*

I've fork , brand new.no headset.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

There you go get the fork first and look for a headset on Ebay.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I've got a brand new uncut one as well.... No headset.

Starnut


----------



## bikeknots (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies guys. Been away for work so only just able to reply now. I am after a black fork for my 2009 Hi-Mod Super Six 54cm. If either trakracing or Starnut would like to contact me re their forks, please email or PM me. Thanks again.


----------



## trakracing (Jan 19, 2010)

*super six fork*

mine is black and white


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I have white/red supersix hi-mod fork with an 8" steerer if anyone is interested. Came off a 2009 56 frame, PM me if you are interested.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

_Have a chance at picking up a black SuperSix fork. 
_
*Questions: *
-Weight? 

-Is it full carbon? 

-Will it fit a CAAD9?

-Is "Time" still manufacturing Cannondale forks?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No that won't fit a caad 9.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

zamboni said:


> No that won't fit a caad 9.


Thanks.


----------

